# Living in Germany



## BarbS (Mar 20, 2007)

Thought I'd share a photo of my grandkids who now live near Ramstein Air Force Base in Germany. Their parents told them this is what happens when they get 'grounded':


----------



## mmh (Mar 17, 2008)

Cute kids! I love the behavior threat too! My favorite baby sitting tool is duct tape. }~


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

That's quite a playground. LOL


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

well some places like schools shuold never have past the dark age
then there wooood have been a lot more respect for others….... )

they look like they have understand the message )

lovely grandkids Barbs 
thank´s for sharing

Dennis (just a few hundreds miles North of them)


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

Great looking kids for how long are they going to be punished? LOL


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

That will teach them not to forget to take the trash out. Great pics.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

That German discipline is tough!


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

I'm just glad my parents never had that idea.The belt was threat enough!


----------



## LateNightOwl (Aug 13, 2009)

Great woodworking project for all the parents out there.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Fun photo, Great looking grand kids,a pair to be proud of.


----------



## WoodArtbyJR (Apr 13, 2010)

I saw one like this at a castle in Ghent Belgium. It was the "TOOL" next to it that captured my attention. A Frenchman by the name of Guillotine invented it. It was an exact replaca of the original except for the ORIGINAL blade. It's history stated that it was last used in 1861. The blade still showed the acidic affect
of the blood on the blade. Your kids live in a great area and with the ability to show your grandkids some wonderful historic places. There is nothing like being able to stand up in world history class and say, "I've been there". Great looking grandkids. Planning a visit soon? The one on the right is getting into the whole thing. The one on the left doesn't seem to be that enthused about being in the "CONTRAPTION".


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

I great history tour. Great kids Barbs.


----------



## BarbS (Mar 20, 2007)

Oh yes, I'll be going. They are wonderful kids, though you have to realize, the one on the left is almost a 'pre-teen' so is more self conscious than she used to be. My daughter and son-in-law were in the same area for three years while in the Air Force, and I visited then. Then they were assigned stateside for two years and he got out, was offered a job at Ramstein for the DOD doing the same job as a civilian and they took the opportunity. Now it's a five to seven-year stay, so I'll be going again sometime. The girls spoke German before, and are picking it up again. This picture is from Rothenberg, where there is a medieval museum of torture. They didn't take the kids inside, (iron maidens and torture racks bound to give nightmares) but there was some fun stuff outside. They are traveling all over Europe, and the girls are getting a better education than they realize. Thanks, everyone, for the compliments.


----------



## WoodArtbyJR (Apr 13, 2010)

Having retired from the DOD and having worked with a lot of retired and prior service members I can tell you that a job with the DOD is a GREAT GIG. When we were in Belguim we stayed with our daughter in Brussels. She worked for the Dept. of State and was assigned to the American Embassy to the EU. Got to see Paris at Christmas. The Eiffel Tower is fabulous all decked out in Christmas lights. I want to go back and see more. I went to the War Memorial in Bastone where the Battle of the Bulge all started. The country side is very much like our own Aberdeen WA area. Have fun when you go.


----------



## Knothead62 (Apr 17, 2010)

Interesting! And I thought that time-out was strict punishment. They will have a great experience in Europe. My wife's cousin and family were stationed in Germany. They lived off-base and the kids were fluent in German in no time, in addition to the German culture.


----------



## BarbS (Mar 20, 2007)

They do pick up the languages quickly, don't they?
And Jim, you mentioned Bastone (sp?) and the Battle of the Bulge. They took the kids there for a historical 8-mile 'Volksmarch' and this was the result:


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Very cute grandkids Barb, and great woodworking by the Germans. Sometimes I think it's too bad those things went out of style. Probably a good thing for me they did.


----------



## WoodArtbyJR (Apr 13, 2010)

Barb - yes I left out the g. This thing doesn't have spellcheck and I am a horrific speller. The building in the background looks familiar. I took a train from Brussels to Libramont and then took a bus from there to Bastogne. The bus station is now located in the old train station in Bastogne. I was there on Dec 19 and on the 17th they have a parade for the US Army holding the town during WW2. They throw out bags of NUTS to the crowd in honor of the Generals answer to the Germans when asked to surrender. I walked from the bus station out to the Momorial and Museum and then walked back. The bus ride and walk is how I thought the area looked like the area out by Aberdeen. I took a lot of pics. A very interesting day.


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

Great looking kids. This is a time in their lives they will always remember. My folks traveled over seas many times and I never wanted to go with them. I will regret that for the rest of my life. Thank you for sharing your pictures.

God Bless
tom


----------



## WoodArtbyJR (Apr 13, 2010)

Here are some pictures that I took when I was in Bastogne.


----------



## BarbS (Mar 20, 2007)

Thanks Jim. Beautiful buildings. Deep history. I really love hearing my kids' stories and seeing where they've been. And glad to hear you liked working for the DOD so much.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Child proof racks? Who knew!

Lee


----------

